# How to cope with IBS at work



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been suffering from IBS for about 10 years now quite severly (I'm 26) and I've just finished my postgraduate studies. I am European (French) and have found a Job in West Africa. The thing is, I don't know if I am capable of doing it because of my IBS. Has anyone already had this problem before? And how could you deal with severe symptoms in an hostile environment?

Cheers

Amaury


----------

